# Lorry drives through crowd in Nice!



## palindromicbob (Jul 15, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-36800730

Not a lot of information yet but this is shocking news. Even more so than a bomb or a gun because it's such an easy thing to acquire.


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2016)

Just waking up to this, absolutely disgusting news, a large truck drove into the crowds celebrating Bastille Day on the famous Promenade des Anglais mowing down and murdering 80, many of them families with children!  

The truck is now being reported to have had guns and grenades on board so this could have turned into something a lot worse than it did had the driver not been shot behind the wheel of the lorry as quickly as they did!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 15, 2016)

Terrible terrible incident with many children among the victims.

Thoughts and prayers go out to the 80 or so dead , their families and the many more that were injured.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 15, 2016)

What a sad world we live in. 
Thoughts with the victims & their families.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 15, 2016)

Beyond terrible. Heart breaking.


----------



## Slab (Jul 15, 2016)

Staggering how a different set of beliefs can lead folk to act to this extreme and cause so much tragedy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2016)

Confirmed terrorist attack. Pour souls had no warning, nowhere to run and no chance. So very sad


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Just watching it now, hearts go out to everyone affected. Shocking


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh it's sad, disgusting etc etc. Just exactly when are France and the World going to sort these terrorists out? It's not good enough to keep on saying how awful these people are, threats must be made and carried out. This has gone on long enough. Good grief the amount of venom spat out on the EU thread and this happens and it's all, ooo how shocking, awful, sad. We shouldn't tolerate this anymore. People know about these terrorist and every effort should be made by the community to hunt them down and have them deported. No trial no nothing . Deported to Syria. Boarder tightened for non residents of a country. I would go as far as complete refusal to allow entry with immediate effect. It has gone on long enough !!!! It's time for action before it's too late.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 15, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Oh it's sad, disgusting etc etc. Just exactly when are France and the World going to sort these terrorists out? It's not good enough to keep on saying how awful these people are, threats must be made and carried out. This has gone on long enough. Good grief the amount of venom spat out on the EU thread and this happens and it's all, ooo how shocking, awful, sad. We shouldn't tolerate this anymore. People know about these terrorist and every effort should be made by the community to hunt them down and have them deported. No trial no nothing . Deported to Syria. Boarder tightened for non residents of a country. I would go as far as complete refusal to allow entry with immediate effect. It has gone on long enough !!!! It's time for action before it's too late.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes their own families and people closest to them don't know what they are up to, it's not that easy. You can't possibly know who is going to do what next.

Many of these people are just 'normal' people that wake up and decide one day to go out and kill. No direct ties to ISIS just nut jobs radicalised by what they see and hear on the net. Impossible to stop IMO.

I think the only solution is for Western govts to change their foreign policy and stop meddling in other people's affairs.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 15, 2016)

The French President is again standing up to the terrorists with his big words. DO SOMETHING YOU USELESS CLOWN!!!!! The peasants will revolt if you don't! Check your history books. Oh, and have a look over the channel pal.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 15, 2016)

truly horrific, saw some pictures on twitter that really should not have even been taken or shared online. Tragic event on Frances biggest celebration when most will have been having an amazing time. Was in Nice last month before the football and its a lovely place, now sadly scarred forever after this.


----------



## shewy (Jul 15, 2016)

It seems to me a lot of these are being carried out by French citizens of north African descent, how you deal with it when it's your own I don't know.
I pity the world my children inherit


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			The French President is again standing up to the terrorists with his big words. DO SOMETHING YOU USELESS CLOWN!!!!! The peasants will revolt if you don't! Check your history books. Oh, and have a look over the channel pal.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really think people are doing nothing ?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you really think people are doing nothing ?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they are doing everything they can which is an impossible task when you consider the situation we find ourselves in.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 15, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Oh it's sad, disgusting etc etc. Just exactly when are France and the World going to sort these terrorists out? It's not good enough to keep on saying how awful these people are, threats must be made and carried out. This has gone on long enough. Good grief the amount of venom spat out on the EU thread and this happens and it's all, ooo how shocking, awful, sad. We shouldn't tolerate this anymore. People know about these terrorist and every effort should be made by the community to hunt them down and have them deported. No trial no nothing . Deported to Syria. Boarder tightened for non residents of a country. I would go as far as complete refusal to allow entry with immediate effect. It has gone on long enough !!!! It's time for action before it's too late.
		
Click to expand...

Do we know any facts about the attacker yet ?


----------



## drewster (Jul 15, 2016)

My thoughts on this are that it seems ISIS are getting desperate and their ability to function is becoming more reduced on a daily basis with increased intelligence and losing the "ground war" at "home". I would guess that they would have wanted to do something while the Euros were on but couldn't so they resort to stealing a lorry and carrying out such a hideous attack . It's given them the global shock and coverage they want and need but as horrendously shocking and heart breaking as it is , it seems desperate to me.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jul 15, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Oh it's sad, disgusting etc etc. Just exactly when are France and the World going to sort these terrorists out? It's not good enough to keep on saying how awful these people are, threats must be made and carried out. This has gone on long enough. Good grief the amount of venom spat out on the EU thread and this happens and it's all, ooo how shocking, awful, sad. We shouldn't tolerate this anymore. People know about these terrorist and every effort should be made by the community to hunt them down and have them deported. No trial no nothing . *Deported to Syria*. Boarder tightened for non residents of a country. *I would go as far as complete refusal to allow entry with immediate effect.* It has gone on long enough !!!! It's time for action before it's too late.
		
Click to expand...

Why Syria? It's being reported the guy was from Tunisia. The London bombers were from Leeds and the home counties.

Bar entry to who? the people with T for Terrorist tattooed on their forehead?

I understand your outrage and indeed share it but the only way to "sort this out" is to create a world where we don't have thousands, perhaps tens of thousands of individuals who believe (and I mean really believe) that to do something like this is the right thing to do. No easy task but the one thing we must do is to uphold our Western values of democracy, decency, respect for individuals and the rule of law. If we don't do that then we are descending to their level which is exactly what they want. We have to keep doing "business as usual" in the face of these atrocities, because we are better than the ideology that creates them (and I mean ISIL etc not Islam).

Bomb them and they come back tenfold.....think we tried that once didn't we? The only answer long term is education and bringing these countries out of their medieval existence and into the modern world. That will take time, maybe a long time, but I believe with globalisation it will inevitably happen perhaps within a couple of generations. We may have to endure many more attacks in the interim but to react by abandoning our own principles would be a step backwards and solve nothing.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 15, 2016)

Terrible events last night, France is getting hit very hard by terrorism.

No easy solution alas, hate to say it but this will keep happening until Iraq/Syria/Afhanistan/Libya/Tunisia/Algeria/Egypt etc etc are back under oppressive military dictatorial rule and the western forces clear out, only way to keep control there. Israel needs to ceed land back to Palestinians too. Saddam/Ghaddafi/Assad and their ilk were/are better than the current situation, at least for us, and probably for their own peoples too. Digitally the web needs to somehow get policed better from within those  trouble areas by their own regimes too, controlling propaganda and communication of troublemakers. Will they be Police states?  - Yes but that's the only way to exercise any kind of societal control over there it seems.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 15, 2016)

I fear for all the good, law abiding Muslims in France. The nutters will want retribution soon after all that has happened there in the last few months and they will lash out and more innocent people will suffer.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 15, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I fear for all the good, law abiding Muslims in France. The nutters will want retribution soon after all that has happened there in the last few months and they will lash out and more innocent people will suffer.
		
Click to expand...

the thing is, thats one of the things they want, the innocent muslims to feel ostracized then potentially to turn to ISIS or whatever, thus growing their 'army'. The world is a sorry place right now with stuff like this going on. My Mrs hates my job now, in the past 3 months i have been in every European city where horrors like this have occurred.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 15, 2016)

Bastille Day yesterday too, just to to make matters even worse than they already are.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you really think people are doing nothing ?
		
Click to expand...

The driver was known to police but not considered a terrorist threat. This to me sadly suggests that perhaps various agencies in France aren't sharing information as freely as perhaps we do in the UK and had French anti-terrorism forces known he may have been watched or flagged.

Sadly nowhere is terrorist proof as last night, previous French attacks and the killing of tourists on a beach show. However the only way any country has of doing anything proactively is to have the greatest amount of information available and act upon it. I guess that comes down to cost, manpower and co-operation between agencies and nations.

No simple answer of course and with 10 children amongst the dead a tragic loss of life. To me it's about being as prepared and ready as you can be and listening to some news reports this morning it's perhaps something the different police and intelligence services hadn't done well


----------



## User62651 (Jul 15, 2016)

Given what's gone on in France over the last year wrt terrorism and having just held a major international football tournament I would be surprised if France did not have the most up to date, informed, advanced, internationally-connected anti-terrorism service of anywhere in the world.
BUT someone hires a truck out of town, that's not going to be flagged up or raise eyebrows as a potential terrorist event (but may well now). There are millions of French people of north african/arabic descent, its a multi racial country, you cannot prejudge all French muslims to have terrorist inclinations, muslims suffer more at the hands of terrorism than any other group after all. 
Massively complicated issue that can only be resolved through political discussion and compromise by all, not bombs....imo.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2016)

A similar kind of attack happened in Germany during the FIFA World Championshop in 2006, when a driver drove his car into a crowd at a public viewing event in Berlin. Consequences were less severe, I think 25 people were injured, but no one killed, thankfully. Police and media were very quick at the time to assure everyone that it had not been a terrorist attack, but just the act of a lunatic who wanted attention. The driver was German without any migration background. Now in Nice, before anything was really known for a fact about that guy, Hollande had already declared it a terrorist attack and prolonged the official state of emergency, just based on the fact that the truck driver in this case comes from Franco-Tunisian background. 

Seriously, up to this point, there is nothing that connects this guy to politically motivated terrorism, let alone the IS. And there is nothing which empowers the IS more than jumping to conclusions like that. They don't even have to do their own attacks anymore or claim they did them. People will just assume it anyway. It's madness.

Please lets all calm down and wait to see what is really behind this. Maybe there really is a connection to islamistic terrorism. But maybe it was just a very misguided loner who had a very bad day (like that co-pilot that crashed the Germanwings plane into the mountain last year, for example ... stuff like that happens ... completely without political motive). Let's not pour more oil into the flames until we know.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 15, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The driver was known to police but not considered a terrorist threat. This to me sadly suggests that perhaps various agencies in France aren't sharing information as freely as perhaps we do in the UK and had French anti-terrorism forces known he may have been watched or flagged.
		
Click to expand...


He was known as a petty criminal with a history of a couple of crimes. none related to terrorism.


----------



## Junior (Jul 15, 2016)

Im in Nice. If we had not left where we were stood we would have been in the exact spot where the truck drove through the crowds.  We decided to go for a beer one street back after the fireworks had finished and were were sat outside a bar when people came running past crying and screaming for us to run.  It was horrific.  Like something you would see in a film. 

Today has been surreal.  Obviously the stretch of road is closed and the police presence strong, but in the main people are getting on with their daily lives.  Everyone we have spoken to mentions 'what if's?'  What if we hadnt decided to go for a beer?  What if we had decided to take a walk along the front back to our hotel ?  

I feel lucky but very saddened..  Im avoiding the news as i saw some footage on twitter that i quickly wanted to unsee.....They are saying here it was one crazed man.  A Tunisian born Nice resident but they have not said if its  linked to any organisation.  Fly home tonight.....hopefully.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 15, 2016)

Junior said:



			Im in Nice. If we had not left where we were stood we would have been in the exact spot where the truck drove through the crowds.  We decided to go for a beer one street back after the fireworks had finished and were were sat outside a bar when people came running past crying and screaming for us to run.  It was horrific.  Like something you would see in a film. 

Today has been surreal.  Obviously the stretch of road is closed and the police presence strong, but in the main people are getting on with their daily lives.  Everyone we have spoken to mentions 'what if's?'  What if we hadnt decided to go for a beer?  What if we had decided to take a walk along the front back to our hotel ?  

I feel lucky but very saddened..  Im avoiding the news as i saw some footage on twitter that i quickly wanted to unsee.....They are saying here it was one crazed man.  A Tunisian born Nice resident but they have not said if its  linked to any organisation.  Fly home tonight.....hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Really good to hear you're ok Andy. It must be absolutely surreal to have been there. Hope you get home ok &#128077;


----------



## gregbwfc (Jul 15, 2016)

Junior said:



			Im in Nice. If we had not left where we were stood we would have been in the exact spot where the truck drove through the crowds.  We decided to go for a beer one street back after the fireworks had finished and were were sat outside a bar when people came running past crying and screaming for us to run.  It was horrific.  Like something you would see in a film. 

Today has been surreal.  Obviously the stretch of road is closed and the police presence strong, but in the main people are getting on with their daily lives.  Everyone we have spoken to mentions 'what if's?'  What if we hadnt decided to go for a beer?  What if we had decided to take a walk along the front back to our hotel ?  

I feel lucky but very saddened..  Im avoiding the news as i saw some footage on twitter that i quickly wanted to unsee.....They are saying here it was one crazed man.  A Tunisian born Nice resident but they have not said if its  linked to any organisation.  Fly home tonight.....hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus mate, safe trip home.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 15, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Terrible events last night, France is getting hit very hard by terrorism.

No easy solution alas, hate to say it but this will keep happening until Iraq/Syria/Afhanistan/Libya/Tunisia/Algeria/Egypt etc etc are back under oppressive military dictatorial rule and the western forces clear out, only way to keep control there. Israel needs to ceed land back to Palestinians too. Saddam/Ghaddafi/Assad and their ilk were/are better than the current situation, at least for us, and probably for their own peoples too. Digitally the web needs to somehow get policed better from within those  trouble areas by their own regimes too, controlling propaganda and communication of troublemakers. Will they be Police states?  - Yes but that's the only way to exercise any kind of societal control over there it seems.

Click to expand...

I think much of what you say is right.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 15, 2016)

Junior said:



			Im in Nice. If we had not left where we were stood we would have been in the exact spot where the truck drove through the crowds.  We decided to go for a beer one street back after the fireworks had finished and were were sat outside a bar when people came running past crying and screaming for us to run.  It was horrific.  Like something you would see in a film. 

Today has been surreal.  Obviously the stretch of road is closed and the police presence strong, but in the main people are getting on with their daily lives.  Everyone we have spoken to mentions 'what if's?'  What if we hadnt decided to go for a beer?  What if we had decided to take a walk along the front back to our hotel ?  

I feel lucky but very saddened..  Im avoiding the news as i saw some footage on twitter that i quickly wanted to unsee.....They are saying here it was one crazed man.  A Tunisian born Nice resident but they have not said if its  linked to any organisation.  Fly home tonight.....hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you are ok.  The "what if's?" can be scary.  Small things suddenly take on a very big importance for lots of people.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2016)

@Junior oh man, how horrible. I am so glad you are okay. Hope you have a safe trip home.


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2016)

Police have recently arrested a man who was at the vigil tonight brandishing a machete!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2016)

Junior said:



			Im in Nice. If we had not left where we were stood we would have been in the exact spot where the truck drove through the crowds.  We decided to go for a beer one street back after the fireworks had finished and were were sat outside a bar when people came running past crying and screaming for us to run.  It was horrific.  Like something you would see in a film. 

Today has been surreal.  Obviously the stretch of road is closed and the police presence strong, but in the main people are getting on with their daily lives.  Everyone we have spoken to mentions 'what if's?'  What if we hadnt decided to go for a beer?  What if we had decided to take a walk along the front back to our hotel ?  

I feel lucky but very saddened..  Im avoiding the news as i saw some footage on twitter that i quickly wanted to unsee.....They are saying here it was one crazed man.  A Tunisian born Nice resident but they have not said if its  linked to any organisation.  Fly home tonight.....hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you're OK fella, awful experience for you's to go through.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 15, 2016)

Junior said:



			Im in Nice. If we had not left where we were stood we would have been in the exact spot where the truck drove through the crowds.  We decided to go for a beer one street back after the fireworks had finished and were were sat outside a bar when people came running past crying and screaming for us to run.  It was horrific.  Like something you would see in a film. 

Today has been surreal.  Obviously the stretch of road is closed and the police presence strong, but in the main people are getting on with their daily lives.  Everyone we have spoken to mentions 'what if's?'  What if we hadnt decided to go for a beer?  What if we had decided to take a walk along the front back to our hotel ?  

I feel lucky but very saddened..  Im avoiding the news as i saw some footage on twitter that i quickly wanted to unsee.....They are saying here it was one crazed man.  A Tunisian born Nice resident but they have not said if its  linked to any organisation.  Fly home tonight.....hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

My god mate. Val was in Paris last year as well, when the shootings happened. Glad your ok.


----------



## Junior (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for the good wishes all.  Got home in the early hours.  Me and the missus still a bit numb....... but we know we were the lucky ones.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 16, 2016)

Junior said:



			Thanks for the good wishes all.  Got home in the early hours.  Me and the missus still a bit numb, but we were the lucky ones.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:  Good to hear.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 16, 2016)

Junior said:



			Thanks for the good wishes all.  Got home in the early hours.  Me and the missus still a bit numb....... but we know we were the lucky ones.
		
Click to expand...

Good news mate.&#128515;


----------

